# contador 0-21 con pulsador y bcd



## fxs (Jun 13, 2006)

Hola, gran pagina la de ustedes, necesito algo de ayuda.. necesito un contador de 0 a 21, con un pulsador como señal de entrada, y la salida visible en dos displays de siete segmentos, a traves de un bcd. No tengo problemas con el circuito logico de flipflops que realize lo anterior,el asunto es la visualizacion, ya que si uso como estado ABCDE (donde cada letra es un bit),  es una palabra de cinco bits, y yo tengo que poner un digito en cada display, mi pregunta es ¿ hay alguna propiedad binaria que permita separar el numero de 5 bits en sus "unidades" y"decenas",para que cada digito vaya a un bcd? ¿o simplemente debere incluir ocho salidas en el circuito logico, una para cada entrada del bcd?y aparte de eso, debo utilizar un 74LS90, y la verdad no entiendo bien el datasheet, ¿es un contador ya hecho?, ¿si es asi,como lo utilizo para lo que yo requiero? ojala me pudieran responder pronto, muchisimas gracias!


----------



## roberto moreno (Jun 13, 2006)

Pues si la cuenta es BCD lo que se debe utilizar son contadores BCD, se podría realizar con contadores binarios pero tendríamos que hacer la conversión binario-BCD, no veo para que lo de los FF si vas a usar el SN74LS90, del cual solo se necesita revisar el datasheet en www.alldatasheet.com y ahí explica como configurarlo para BCD.
Como se van a usar dos dígitos, uno de unidades y uno de decenas, usarás dos contadores y a la salida de cada contador pondrás un SN74LS47N junto con un display de ánodo común para lograr la cuenta, por útimo hayq eu diseñar u circuito con AND par ahacer que se detenga en 21, si puedo en un rato más hago la simulación, bye.


----------



## roberto moreno (Jun 13, 2006)

Ya terminé el circuito, aquí está abajo, para usar el pulsador, basta con reemplazar el generador de funciones por el pulsador preferentemente incluyendo un debouncer para evitar conteos falsos


----------



## fxs (Jun 13, 2006)

roberto, muchisimas gracias por tu ayuda, la verdad no se puede ver bien la imagen del circuito, pero me dejaste algo mas claro. hay algo que olvide ademas, ¿es posible mediante el diseño que el contador vuelva a cero despues del 21? ¿o solamente mediante reset?eso, increible tu disposicion a ayudar a los que se inician, saludos!


----------



## roberto moreno (Jun 13, 2006)

Gracias por la flor ops:  sí es posible hacer que el contador termine en 21 y regrese a cero por diseño, pero siempre y cuando se haga eso... un diseño, usando contadores ya diseñados como el 74Ls90 (que creo que esa era una de tus dudas) solo se puede hacer uso de lo que deja disponible el diseñador (fabricante) para el caso de contadores solo se hace que el estado futuro del último estado sea cero para que vuelva a empezar... ¿por que no se ve el circuito? yo lo veo bien aún descargándolo de la página.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 13, 2006)

fxs dijo:
			
		

> roberto, muchisimas gracias por tu ayuda, la verdad no se puede ver bien la imagen del circuito, pero me dejaste algo mas claro. hay algo que olvide ademas, ¿es posible mediante el diseño que el contador vuelva a cero despues del 21? ¿o solamente mediante reset?eso, increible tu disposicion a ayudar a los que se inician, saludos!



Hola, la imágen no se ve bien pues es un reducción , debe darle click 

Para hacer que se resetee en 21, debe poner 1 AND de 2 entradas, cada entrada en el bit1 de cada contador, para que cuando los contadores pongan un 22, al AND se ponga en alto y esta salida se conecta al reset, así se resetea solo en el 21.

Saludos


----------



## roberto moreno (Jun 13, 2006)

Gracias a EinSoldiatGott efectivamente ese es el reset que se genera con la compuerta AND que está del lado izquierdo del circuito, está conectado en las salidas B (Bit "1") de cada contador para resetear en 22


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 13, 2006)

roberto moreno dijo:
			
		

> Gracias a EinSoldiatGott efectivamente ese es el reset que se genera con la compuerta AND que está del lado izquierdo del circuito, está conectado en las salidas B (Bit "1") de cada contador para resetear en 22



Andele así es , no había visto su diagrama , jeje ese workbench es muy útil pero a mi no me gustan como quedan los diagramas .

En fin se le agradece la ayuda al compañero.

Saludos


----------



## fxs (Jun 13, 2006)

perfecto, ahora si veo la imagen, me queda claro el diseño,    , un monton de gracias por su ayuda, hace poco conozco la pagina, realmente buena, saludos a todos!


----------



## fxs (Jun 13, 2006)

saben, me queda una duda,  segun el diseño que publicaron y enlos data del 74LS90, aparece que para incluir el segundo digito, se debe conectar la salida qd a la entrada cka del otro 7490, sin embargo,  qd se pone a 1 al contar 8,es decir, en elmomento en que uno de los display marca 8, elotro se encenderia quedando en 1,  asi se veria 18 y no 08. si alguien pudiera explicarme la razon de eso, se lo agradeceria mucho, porque aunque asi sale en los data que se agrega un segundo digito (para contar de a 10), no me queda claro. saludos


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 13, 2006)

fxs dijo:
			
		

> saben, me queda una duda,  segun el diseño que publicaron y enlos data del 74LS90, aparece que para incluir el segundo digito, se debe conectar la salida qd a la entrada cka del otro 7490, sin embargo,  qd se pone a 1 al contar 8,es decir, en elmomento en que uno de los display marca 8, elotro se encenderia quedando en 1,  asi se veria 18 y no 08. si alguien pudiera explicarme la razon de eso, se lo agradeceria mucho, porque aunque asi sale en los data que se agrega un segundo digito (para contar de a 10), no me queda claro. saludos



Hola Lo que pasa es que el siguiente contador no cambia solo al ponere el 1 en Qd sino en la transición. Cuando QD se pone en alto y hasta que se pone en bajo y esto ocurre hasta que el primer contador se pone en 0, estos contadores  funcionan con la transición de alto a bajo. Quiere decir que hasta que QD se pone en bajo recibe el pulso.

Le he hecho otro diagrama un poco más pequeño, si tiene circuit maker le paso la simulación y cheque este post es similar

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/viewtopic.php?t=2119&highlight=7490

<center>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</center>


----------



## fxs (Jun 13, 2006)

porque ademas podria tener una puerta and que reciba como entradas qa y qd del primer display,solo es 1 la salida cuando el numero en el display es 9 (1001), y esto lo podria enviar como pulso para el segundo contador..


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 13, 2006)

fxs dijo:
			
		

> porque ademas podria tener una puerta and que reciba como entradas qa y qd del primer display,solo es 1 la salida cuando el numero en el display es 9 (1001), y esto lo podria enviar como pulso para el segundo contador..




Por eso, como ya le dije arriba cuando hay un 8 se pone en alto=1000 en el nueve =1001, en el 0=0000

Entonces es en el 0 cuando realmente llega el pulso importante, la entrada de reloj de ese contador funciona cuando la entrad apasa de 1 a 0.

Ahora si me entendió???? Si quiere baje el circuit maker y le paso la simulación

Saludos


----------



## fxs (Jun 13, 2006)

si por favor enviame la simulacion, acabo d bajar el circuit maker


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 13, 2006)

fxs dijo:
			
		

> si por favor enviame la simulacion, acabo d bajar el circuit maker



Claro con todo gusto.

Aún no me entiende?

La adjunto aquí mismo.

Saludos


----------



## fxs (Jun 14, 2006)

la verdad me inicio hace poco con los flipflop, simulando el circuito se entiende claro el funcionamiento. Muchas gracias.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 14, 2006)

fxs dijo:
			
		

> la verdad me inicio hace poco con los flipflop, simulando el circuito se entiende claro el funcionamiento. Muchas gracias.



Ya la revizó???? Ahora si le queda cladro?


Saludos


----------



## roberto moreno (Jun 14, 2006)

Lo que sucede es que los flip flop y por lo tanto los contadores cambian de estado cuando se presenta una trancisión, es decir no cambian o cuentan cuando la terminal de reloj está en "1" o "0" lógico si no cuando van del 1 al 0 (trancisión negativa) o cuando van del 0 al 1 (trancisión positiva), para el caso que nos compete el 74LS90 hace sus cambio en la trancisión negativa (de 1 a 0) de forma que cuando cuenta 8, apenas subió, cuando pasa a 9, sigue en alto y cuando pasa a 0, baja la terminal qd haciendo esa trancisión y mandando el pulso de reloj necesario para el segundo contador el cual incrementa su conteo.


----------



## norman sanchez (Ago 8, 2011)

hola a todos amigos sucede que estoy haciendo un contador de 0-99 con un pulsador de incremento con 7490y 7447 pero ando dando vueltas para poder ponerle otro pulsador para poder restearlo y hasta ahora no he podido, les agradeceria si me pudieran dar una ayuda muchas gracias hay dejo la imagen de proteus en la simulacion.


----------



## BKAR (Ago 8, 2011)

norman sanchez dijo:


> hola a todos amigos sucede que estoy haciendo un contador de 0-99 con un pulsador de incremento con 7490y 7447 pero ando dando vueltas para poder ponerle otro pulsador para poder restearlo y hasta ahora no he podido, les agradeceria si me pudieran dar una ayuda muchas gracias hay dejo la imagen de proteus en la simulacion.



hay harta información en el foro sobre contadores y mas aun con el 74ls90

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-0-99-circuito-integrado-7490-a-4731/


----------

